
Star Trek Voyager 4K remaster using AI machine learning - jharohit
https://www.reddit.com/r/startrek/comments/fm13wf/star_trek_voyager_4k_remaster_using_ai_machine/
======
myu701
It was impressive how much grain was removed from the footage by the remaster
process.

Where did the grain come from? Did someone sit in the syndication studio and
record the footage straight to VHS? Surely that wouldn't be on the original
negatives, directors would be throwing water bottles and plush toys before
that happened.

